# Vermont Castings Pinnacle Gas Conversion



## teely37 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am wanting to purchase a new in the box Vermont Castings Pinnacle vent free model gas stove from a lady-it is a really good deal, however I need natural gas and this is a LP model-does anyone know if there is a conversion kit to natural gas for this and if so where i can find one-I am getting mixed answers from my local vermont castings dealers.  Thank You


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe you will find that ALL of the Vermont Castings Vent-Free 
(a.k.a. Room-Vented) units are fuel specific & non-convertible. 
We covered this topic EXTENSIVELY a month or so ago & you 
can browse thru the gas forum to find that particular discussion.
My suggestion ? Don't buy it.


----------



## teely37 (Feb 12, 2011)

ok i appreciate your quick answer and i will sadly let this one go.  Looks like you have experience with the Jotul Firelight-found one on craigslist that I am going to go look at-the only thing is the guy says it is at least 10yrs old and only used a dozen times or so because his nose was too sensitve to the smell?  He said he paid $1300 10yrs ago and I know they go for about $2300 now-have they canged drastically in the last 10yrs and is there anything i need to look out for-it is a really nice looking stove and the price seems right-just wondering what you thought-thank you


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 12, 2011)

The Jotul are well-built units. There have been some generational 
changes to make them better & more maintenance friendly in the last 10
years, but all components are still available for early models.
I MUCH rather go with a Jotul DV than ANY Room-Vented unit...


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 14, 2011)

The guy that did not like the smell on the DV unit probably never did the burn-off as suggested in the manual... funny stuff. Every once and a while I end up at houses with old fireplaces that still get that new smell from never having a proper burn-off done.


----------



## k0wtz (Feb 22, 2011)

i have a ventfree and next season will be going vernted.  you cannot use any sort of scents in you house.  you must be very careful of even dusting stuff and no seencted candles.  for some reason this sets them off if you will stay away from that stuff its really not too bad.  i do notice a lot of black stuff on my towels when i wash the windows in the spring.

as has been said vented is the best.

good luck

bob


----------

